
Judge calls Uber algorithm “genius,” green-lights surge-pricing lawsuit - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/judge-calls-uber-algorithm-genius-green-lights-surge-pricing-lawsuit/
======
mindcrime
_The six-year-old company faces a June federal court trial in San Francisco in
which drivers are seeking employment status that could provide them a host of
benefits, including vacation and overtime._

This sounds like a stereotypical "be careful what you wish for, you might get
it" situation. If Uber drivers were classified as employees, it seems likely
that Uber would then start dictating their hours, locations, etc. And the vast
majority of Uber drivers I've met (and that's quite a few) say the main appeal
of Uber is the flexibility to set their own hours, take a break when they
want, etc.

